# Eura Mobil dealers & spares



## Pard

After a smug-ish posting a few days ago (see 'Eura Mobil rarity') I came a cropper just yesterday (serves me right!) and damaged the nearside plastic trim which surrounds the front wheel arch and runs back to under the passenger door. It'll need a replacement, and I've emailed Eura Mobil in Germany in hopes of obtaining one directly from them.

However, it's set me to wondering what others' experiences are regarding Eura Mobil spares of the two officially-listed GB dealers [now Oak Tree in Sutton-in-Ashfield, Notts., and Cranham in Upminster, Essex, both around 500km from me, and both comparatively new importers, I think].

I see from other postings that Elite in Middleton Cheney, Oxon., are helpful. They are also about 400km away, but my son happens to live not so very far from them, and that could occasionally be useful.


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry Pard cannot help, but would suggest you search the web. I did e mail Eura direct, but unfortunately never got a response, even after a fellow subscriber to this forum was singing their praises.

Jenny


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Oak Tree motors are very near to me,and i have often been in their yard,looking at m/homes,they have allways been most helpfull and had 4 or 5 E/Mobiles in last time i went. There has been one or two niggles for some people who have posted on here.
All i can say is they do seem a proper outlet,and would appear to do their best for the customers i have met,but check the niggles. If you care to PM me, i will check for you if he would lend you a m/home for a night while yours is being repaired,and find you somewhere to park it.
Ted.


----------



## neilanddot

Hi We bought our Eura s/hand from Elite and as you know they aren't agents for Euras but are very helpful. I haven't had cause to have replacement Eura pieces fitted so I don't know how that would work out. I can only suggest you phone round, sorry I can't help more. good luck and let us know how you get on.
Neil


----------



## Pard

An update. 

I received a reply from Eura Mobil on Wednesday (after 2 days only, Jenny) saying they do not supply parts direct, and advising to contact one of their 2 GB dealers, OakTree or Cranham. 

So I emailed Oaktree yesterday, and will see if they are as swift to reply as Eura Mobil. Here's hoping...


----------



## neilanddot

Thanks for the update, keep us posted. Neil


----------



## Pard

Second update. Reminder email sent to Oaktree yesterday. Reply today - saying they can't supply me and referring me to Eura Mobil - who you'll recall referred me to Oaktree. I've queried this and will await a further reply...


----------



## Pard

3rd update. Why Oaktree cannot help? I quote "Just that we are not a Euramobil dealer".

So I've just emailed Eura Mobil directly again for an explanation, as Oaktree are noted as one of the 2 GB dealerships. 

Should I bother with Cranham, and will they demonstrate how a dealership should operate, I wonder???

So far this does not bode well for anyone buying Eura Mobils from Oaktree... unless they don't want to bother with owners like me who didn't buy from them (and who won't be doing so now).


----------



## rosina

*Eura Mobil Spares*

I damaged the self same panel as you have. Mine was damaged when I went through a surprisingly deep puddle and the force of the jet of water in the wheel arch was sufficient to 'pop' the panel through some of the screw heads.

Had previous dealings with Cranham, whilst they were listed as an official EM agent, regarding habitation checks. Their attitude was, you didn't buy it here so we are not interested in you- received quite a 'curt' reply from them in fact, too much business, can't cope with demand, company policies etc. etc!

When I was looking for the replacement panel I contacted them again and they said they only had one person who understood EM parts-and he was on holiday!! I was passing their site a couple of weeks later so decided to pop. Mr 'EM Spares' had left early for the weekend, and nobody else could help Whilst looking around the site I have never seen such a disinterested bunch of individuals, absolutely nobody wanted to help me. Five sales personnel were huddled around a picnic table deep in conversation and were oblivious to customers walking round the site. Maybe the recent fire woke somebody up?

Back to the plot - my EM was supplied from the now defunct Brownhills Cannock site, so I contacted Brownhills at Newark (who are not now listed as an EM agency). They said they still had an account with EM and could get spares. I gave then the code numbers from the back of the panel (most EM panels appear to be manufactured in Italy) and within a day they had a price and quoted 6 week delivery. I had to pay the full price up front before it could be ordered. It arrived in 5 weeks. I chose to pick it up from Newark, but they could have sent it by courier for a charge. 
If you do order it it was not possible to order screws or caps, so I bought some st/st screws locally but have never been able to match the cap colour. I currently have fitted caps from around the front bed curtain, which are the same colour.

Colin


----------



## Pard

Hi Colin

Thanks for the posting - not sure it's encouraging, but very useful information, none-the-less! I'm still waiting to hear from Eura Mobil. 

It's disappointing how few companies have the courtesy to respond within 24-36 hours to emails even just to say "Thanks for email, will get back to you" and setting it for a "message read" automated response doesn't work either as they won't admit to it, and presumably click the no reply button! I guess they just have to answer a telephone, but emails like snail mail can be put aside for later... 

I think I might try Elite near Banbury as, from postings on MHF they would appear to be more customer-orientated than the so-called dealers listed on EM's own website. It's an excuse for a trip to see son who lives fairly nearby. I'll give EM's factory a day or two more, I guess, to reply.

I have to say, that despite the problems other MHF members seem to have had with them at times, the spares dept at Brownhills, Preston were always on the ball and extremely helpful for Hymer spares when I needed them. 

Terry


----------



## Chudders

Having read the above comments I became concerned. I have e mailed Euramobil who have in the past been very very helpful to me and sent diagrams and part numbers required etc.. However I also rang the two dealers they have referred to and neither seem to feel that they are EM dealers and able to carry out work or supply parts.
This set me thinking and as most will know a regular contributor on this forum is Johns Cross Motorhomes. At about 1,oclock this morning I sent a PM to Peter of Johns Cross and was surprised at this late hour to get a reply. All within about 10 or 15 minutes. (What a service.)
Anyway I think to summarise his comments, that they are willing/able to carry out work etc to most makes Including Euramobil.
This is some distance from me in Cornwall but I would willingly now go to them for sales servicing/repair etc.
Wouldn,t it be nice if other dealers could be so helpful.
Perhaps Peter may explain their position more clearly.
Regards, Dave


----------



## teemyob

*way back when*

Firstly, please

"Should I bother with Cranham, and will they demonstrate how a dealership should operate, I wonder??? "

Bear in mind these folks at Cranhams have just had a huge fire.

When we had a Eura Mobil we had a lot of enquiries and a few issues.

The then Westcroft Motorhomes were superb, as were Eura Mobil in Germany.

Things have changed a lot.

Eura Mobil no longer build on Mercedes so non starter for me.
Westcroft Sold out (Just in the nick of time STS (Shame))
Brownhills Took over
Recession Hit
Everything has gone t1ts up.

From my view, the old stock (pre-built RH Drive) intended for UK from Eura was supposed to go to Don Ammott, not sure what happened there. As the Franchise seemed to come and go, very Rapid. (or does it still exist?)

So Eura Mobil needed somone to get rid of built stock that they had from falling out of love with Brownhills.

Hence, you could find Brand New Euras at various Dealerships accross the UK.

So It is a Shame for what was a very good (Superb in my opinion) German Brand, Who is the Parent Company?

What is the answer?

We need Swift or Autotrail to build a Decent Motorhome on a choice of Chassis with a Double floor, winterised, does not fall to bits, has the same or better choice of layouts as they have now at a reasonable price.

Build it and service it in the UK.

And lets face it, which country in Europe has the best motorhome layouts?

For me, it seems we in the UK are very good at turning out mass produced motorhomes for £25-50k that simpply are rubbish, they fall to bits and worse still, mostly only available on Fiart oor other FWD chassis.

Why can't we build a motorhome here as aforementioned for a premium market, cheaper than Germany, France and that place where they build Adira's.

Consultant available by special request, please PM

TM


----------



## Pard

Thanks Chudders - again!

That's useful information, and I'm gradually gaining quite a lot about Eura Mobil matters in the UK. If I get no help from EM Germany, then as you rightly say re Johns Cross "it would be nice if other dealers could be so helpful" and that's another possibility - although as you know well, they are a bit of hike from Cornwall! 

Thinking it over, I've probably been somewhat silly in not trying the dealer from whom I bought it, Kampers & Kars in Poole. Although it's out of guarantee, they've been pretty helpful with everything under their (own) warranty. So I think I'll make enquiries if they've had any dealings with Eura Mobil or have an account with them.

If I was buying new, I would certainly be interested as to what spares back-up the dealer offered. It's not so hard to find soemone willing to carry out the work, but if it's a matter of waiting months for parts, the it's less appealing! (Of course, those who buy British will say "serves you right" no doubt).

Thanks, TM, too for your comments. I'd gathered that EM have had very variable assistance is selling through English dealers. (Given their fantastic insulation, I'd have though one in Scotland might have taken them up.

On the point of the parent company, I think it's now Trigano. They build at the same address as Karmann, and so look as if they might be twin companies.

Terry


----------



## Chudders

Yep pretty sure tha Euramobil are part of the Trigano group now


----------



## rosina

*Eura Mobil Spares*

Yes, Trigano bought out EM about 3 years ago though EMs are still built in Germany. 
The biggest change in the new models is base vehicle, Fiat or Fiat or Fiat - take your choice.
That probably means that I will never buy another EM, shame as I am very pleased with mine.

One advantage from the ownership change I agreed with EM in Germany is that I can now have my EM-approved Habitation check (Still inside the 6 year body warranty) carried out at a local Trigano agent. Saves me a 300 mile round trip.

Colin


----------



## Helgamobil

*Spares and Parts*

I have recently received this information from EuraMobil (Petra Lang):

Red Hall Motorhomes
John Hall
80, Dunstall ave., Dunstall
GB-Wolverhampton WV6 0NG
e-mail: [email protected]

is not an authorised Eura Mobil dealer but is allowed to order parts.

Or you could contact:

Geoff Cox
Neil Cox
Tel.: +44 1332 781 562
Fax: +44 1332 781 451
[email protected]
www.geoffcox.co.uk


----------



## timmermc

If somebody comes to the mainland, there is a excellent authorized Euromobil dealer for spares in Belgium, located at Maldegem. If any intersted, mail me; Adress is in profile, sorry Helgamobil: no subscription here to send a PM


----------



## Alan23

I needed a new washroom sink for mine last year. I got the part number from Petra at Euromobil and she confirmed they had stock. 
Don Ammott then ordered it for me (even though they were no longer dealers) and it turned up in about two weeks. Price and shipping seemed reasonable. Perhaps this course of action with them or another dealer would work.
Alan


----------



## Chudders

Timmermc, Thanks for the offer, I am sure it is much appreciated. This topic did set me thinking about EM parts and service. In another post I said I am awaiting a reply from EM about their UK dealers and supply of parts. I am awaiting a reply. However I did start wondring what parts might be difficult to source so drew up a list in my mind as many are standard to all sorts of makes of motorhome, for example,
Truma heating systems, Dometic fridge, Thetford toilet, Heki rooflights, Smev oven, Seitz windows and blinds, CBE electrical control systems, Alko chassis, Fiat base vehicle, Windscreen wipers, standard fit, The windscreen is readily available (But very costly but thats insurance problem) I also have heard that its the same as an Iveco Eurocargo screen. Not sure though.
So most of the equipment is standard across all sorts of makes of vans. This essentially leaves body parts and a few internal fittings, eg drop down bed and the Isoair air cooling system. The latter seems peculiar to EM. I thought the CBE electrics might be a problem but I see they are an Italian firm that supplies Chausson, Rapido, Neismann and Bischoff, Concorde and many others. It appears that Marcle leisure are one of the suppliers.
Johns Cross motorhomes and Chelston Motorhomes have both indicated on this forum that they are more than willing to carry out work on Eura Mobils and I think Chelston offered a discount to EM owners if MHF mentioned. I think it was a gent called Martin Leaf.
If its body work damage then thats likely to be down to the insurance company anyway.


----------



## snooker

Hi all,
First time on here so please be patient with me.
We have just bought our first m/h. It was a Euro Mobil Integra 680SB. 
We are very happy with it but everything we have seems to be in German!
Can anybody help please with the following.
We would really like to get our hands on a hand book/users manual for E/M, 

Any other top tips would be very gratefully recieved.

Christo.


----------



## Helgamobil

Hi fellow EuraMobil owner. We had the same problem, our Euramobil was first registered in Germany and everything was in German! 
We contacted Petra Lang at EuraMobil ([email protected]) and she has sent us various bits and pieces of literature in English including the user manual. EuraMobil seem unsure who their UK agents are, but there are various threads on the forum about obtaining spares, depending where you are in the country. We have used the following:

For the problem with the fuse box, we contacted Schaudt Elektroblok directly through their website, and they were very helpful.

In Greatworth, near Banbury, is CentraLeisure (Sean Wiggins, see his website) who owns and knows much about Euramobiles. 

Mechanical Repairs and Servicing at Isis, at Warkworth just outside Banbury, is first class.

If we can help with advice, or by scanning documents please let us know. A very kind fellow member scanned and sent by pdf the English Ducato handbook which I am sure they will not mind us passing on, if you have a Ducato base vehicle.

For the base vehicle, on good advice, we immediately fitted new tyres and cambelt. The only major problem is a possible drive shaft problem/engine mount problem (vibration when under load - still being diagnosed). For the habitation part, no problems, everything seems to work very efficiently. Our best source of spares, upgrades, bits and pieces is C.A.K. Tanks in Kettering Northants. They have a website - and an Aladdin's cave of stuff at their warehouse!

Keep asking the forum for help and advice, it is a goldmine of members, hugely generous with information and support.


----------



## snooker

Helga,

That was so prompt and helpful of you, would really appreciate the offer of the PDF as we do have a ducato base.
Like I said we are real novices but very keen to learn.
I wont go into why the satelite only likes to tune itself into german stations, somebody said its linking to the wrong Astra??!
Will stay in touch with everybody on here who can help.
What a great site.

Many thanks once again,

Christo.


----------



## Helgamobil

First an apology - C.A.K. Tanks is in Kenilworth Warwickshire, not Kettering. Sorry.

If you need additional sets of ignition keys, (we only had one set and no Code Key or card) we had our key "cloned" by Keymaster in Kettering. (www.keymasteruk.co.uk) for £30 which I am told (by the Forum) is a bargain.

Secondly - no problem with the pdf of the handbook - but have also just received a copy f.o.c. from EuraMobil in Germany. We emailed Petra Lang ages ago, not a word, and then suddenly the English Ducato handbook turned up with profuse apologies for the delay. You could try that - meanwhile if you PM me with an email address I will send on the pdf's which I understand are too large to put on the forum messages.

(Question for Moderator - Is there somewhere on the website we can post the pdf for everyone to see/download?)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Chudders said:


> This set me thinking and as most will know a regular contributor on this forum is Johns Cross Motorhomes. At about 1,oclock this morning I sent a PM to Peter of Johns Cross and was surprised at this late hour to get a reply. All within about 10 or 15 minutes. (What a service.)
> Anyway I think to summarise his comments, that they are willing/able to carry out work etc to most makes Including Euramobil.
> This is some distance from me in Cornwall but I would willingly now go to them for sales servicing/repair etc.
> Wouldn,t it be nice if other dealers could be so helpful.
> Perhaps Peter may explain their position more clearly.
> Regards, Dave


Hi Dave,

We are quite happy to repair/service including insurance work any motorhome not supplied by us subject to it being booked in and taking its turn.

The only problem areas will be body parts or interior cabinetry specific to that particular van. All the domestic appliances and heating are highly likely to be items for which we are appointed service agents anyway.

We are not desperate for work, far from it but I cannot understand other dealers refusing as in my book, a customers a customer wherever they come from

Peter


----------



## snooker

Helga
Thank you .
My e mail address is [email protected]

Christo.


----------



## Pard

My quest for a piece of Eura Mobil trim began in early July. Initial enquiries (see this thread) drew blanks with Eura Mobil in Germany - "Go to our dealers" - Oak Tree (Mansfield) and Cranham, Upminster (Essex) (both still listed as EM dealerships). Oak Tree said they weren't EM dealers and couldn't help. Chudders on MHF advised me that Cranham said the same. I tried my supplying dealer, Kampers & Kars in Poole, but a family crisis was likely to cause delays... 
Late July and Martyn Leaf of Chelston at Wellington offered on MHF to help EM owners with repairs. However, their helpful spares dept floundered somewhat and was unable to identify a route to obtaining what I required. 
Week two of September and beginning to despair I had a bright idea, contacting family business *Geoff Cox *in Denby, Derby, Karmann dealers. Karmann is another Trigano company occupying an adjoining building to Eura Mobil's. Gavin Cox called me, took details and said it would probably take about 3 weeks. This was hopeful. In the event it took 4, but the NEC show had intervened. Today an enormous parcel arrived at midday, and I've spent the afterron replacing the broken trim.
So many thanks to Gavin Cox - I don't know if he'll appreciate EM customers en masse, but he certainly deserves your business!


----------



## 113016

Well, we are considering upgrading to an A Class and Euromobile was on my wish list due to renowned the insulation qualities and of course the German build quality.
After reading this thread, I think I will stick with Hymer or Rapido where we can obtain spares.
Interesting thread, thanks.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we got our Euramobil in march 2009 and it was 2 years old and done 4500 miles,  its now done over 18000 miles the chassi is Mercedes. 

We have been to Sprendlingen in the past before we got a Euramobil, then last year we were passing again and popped into the factory only wanting some plastic things that go into the hinges on one of the locker doors, they took me into the stores and gave me a hand full and said anything else...................NO.....  and no charge.

As we were in Germany this year, we went to the factory and had an extra hinge fitted on the habitation door as we noticed they fit 3 hinges on them now and new bushes put in the others while we were there.  I think the wear was due to the door keep slamming in the wind, now cured with a better catch to hold it open. They treat you well and many speak English, they are very pleased you brought a Euramobil. 

See this: 934861 Posted: Yesterday - 10:03 pm 
bobandjane

Joined: Dec 29, 2007
Posts: 702
Thanked 131 times in 118 posts
MH: Eura Mobil
Campsites
Gender: 
Location: Suffolk
Medals: None

Status: Online
Hi, we have just been to Germany for 9 weeks, and called in at the factory. they have a free stellplatz there with free electric and every day they do a tour of the factory Monday - Friday 9 - 10:30 and you see how they make them and what they use to build them, once they glue them together you can drive away in 45 minutes, and at the end of the tour you get rolls cake and coffee and its all free. The tour is in German and English and well worth going on. We are very happy with our van. Bob.

Eura Mobil GmbH 
Kreuznacher Strasse 78 
D-55576 Sprendlingen / Rhh.

Tel +49 (0) 6701 20 30 
Fax +49 (0) 6701 20 3210 
info (at) euramobil.de

http://www.euramobil.de/

We got our van from that lot at Newark and had they still been the UK dealer for Euramobil I would not have gone back to them for anything. :roll: Going to the factory they know everything about the van and have all the parts on site.  But then how many Euramobil owners need parts.  Bob.


----------

